# Electric bobbin winder from sewing machine motor



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

So I bought a used Dressmaker sewing machine maybe 8 weeks ago. It came with a one year warranty.

I thought it had issues with the zig zag but got that part figured out. Then the tension didn't work so I took that apart and I am pretty sure it's missing a couple parts. Found out today that the shop I bought it from is out of business. Don't know why, but he was kinda old - had been there almost 40 years. So my warranty isn't worth anything now.

I may not have a working sewing machine but it may not really be a lost cause. I've heard of people using sewing machine motors to make electric bobbin winders.

This machine has a good Brother motor so I'd like to make use of it - and I could use an electric bobbin winder because I have bought about 4 lbs of fine silk and silk/linen on cones that I want to weave into cloth and it's going to take a LOT of winding onto bobbins.

I've looked around online a bit but can't find any plans. Can anyone here help with that? I have an antique hand winder that I can cannibalize if I have too for things like a shaft.

Thanks!!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

A lot of people (Frazzle) use an electric hand drill as a bobbin winder. Stich a dowel in the chuck and the bobbin on the dowel. You can hold the drill in a vice.

Try this, scroll down to page 11 there are plans for a sewing machine motor. http://curiousweaver.id.au/pdfs/curiousweaver_issue3_nov_95.pdf


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

Thanks for that link. Between that, and a picture of one someone has for sale online, I think we'll be able to make one. I thought about an electric drill option but would really rather have something stationary and I'm not sure I'd be able to take away the drill for my weaving.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Yeah, I use the drill. 

All you need is a motor that makes things go round and round - and then something to stick the bobbins onto. A chopstick works for my bobbins! I'm not very mechanically inclined so can't help ya with the details. I have a corded drill that lives in my fibre room - it's MINE!


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

I found out today that the sewing machine guy sold out to another sewing machine repair place in town. Although he won't honor the warranty, he seems to be reasonable and said if I had any trouble to just bring it in. I am not positive but I *think* I fixed all the issues I was having with the tension.

But, if it doesn't work I still may take the motor and make a bobbin winder. Or, I should be able to find a broken machine somewhere that the motor still works. I'm going to need a quicker bobbin winder soon. I can't see winding a jillion yards of silk by hand.


----------

